# Debian TS3 umzug Probleme



## Meehawk (2. Mai 2018)

Moin zusammen,

habe aktuell folgendes Problem welches mir ziemlich Kopfzerbrechen bereitet.

Ich bin zu einem neuen Provider gewechselt und möchte nun meinen TS3 server umziehen.

Alt= Debian 8
Neu= Debian 9.4

Durch Googel bin ich auf diverse Foren gestoßen wo dieses Thema mehrfach angesprochen wurde.
Zum großteil sollen die Daten einfach mit drag & drop übertragen werden.

Mein Problem, alles klappt, nur wenn ich die ts3server.sqlitedb ersetze, kann ich keine Verbindung zum TS3 mehr herstellen.
Rechte wurden alles angepasst und mehrfach gestetet das sollte mMn. passen.

Hat wer ne Idee woran es liegen könnte das der Server ncihtmehr startet sobald ich die "alte" sqlitedb benutze?

Beste grüße


----------



## fotoman (2. Mai 2018)

Bleibt für mich als erstes zu vermuten, dass der neue Server auch SQlite als Datenbnak nutzt.  Was bedeutet "alles klappt"? Bzw. warum musst Du die alte Konfig nutzen, wenn mit einer neuen schon alles funktioniert. Mein Verständnis für "alles klappt" ist zumidnest ein anderes.

Passen dann die Versionen von sqlite zusammen? Ja, SQLite 3 stammt von 2004, damit sollte auch der alte Server V3 genutzt haben, aber man weiss ja nie.

Da ich absolut keine Ahnung habem, was man da alles kopieren und konfigurieren muss, ist es theoretisch auch denkbar, dass die Kopie der SQlite-Datenbnk einfacch nicht läuft. Vieleicht war ja der ganze Rest reine Textfiles und auch die SQliet.DB wurde im ASCII-Mode kopiert. Das sollte sich ja auf dem neuen Server einfach mit irgendeiner PHP-Seite prüfen lassen, zur Not mit PHPLiteAdmin (kenne ich aber auch nicht persönlich).

Sonst könnte man noch auf den alten Server einene .dump erstellen und auf dem neuen Server damit eine neue SQLite-Datenbank anlegen.  Quasi so, wie hier für die konverteirung beschrieben, nur halt mit dem Zwischenschritt über bz2/tgz/WasAuchImmer an Komprtimierung und Datenübertragung zwischen den Servern.
SQLite Version 3 Overview

Ob das mit einer Fremddatenbank klappt? Wieder mal keine Ahnung, was der TS3 Server alles in der DB speichert. Da meine SQLite-Datenbank (hat mit TS3 aber ncihts zu tun) keine Zugriffsrechte kennt, würde das da funktionieren.

Mit ganz viel Pech nutzt der neue Server eie andere Byte-Order wie der alte und speichert in der SQLite-DB Daten falsch ab. Die DB ansichn soll das zwar alles problemlos überleben, greift der TS3-Server dann aber falsch darauf zu, kann SQLite nichts dafür, dass die Daten "verdreht" ausgelesen werden. In der C-API kann man (muss es aber u.U. niht) die Byte-Order spezifizieren. Ohne Architekturwechsel kann man sich sowas sparen (=muss nicht daran denken).

Vieleicht hat ja jemand, der einen TS3-Server betreut,  noch andere (bessere) Ideen. Mich wundert schon, dass der TS3 Server noch nicht einmal irgendwelche Logfiles ausgibt. Ist die Konfig des TS3-Servers wirklich so aufwändig und zeitintensiv, dass man sie auf dem neuen Server nicht ganz trivial aus seinen Aufzeichnungen wieder eingeben kann, wenn er schon kein integriertes Backup/Restore bietet?

Ach so, wie kann man auf der Kommandozeile unter Linux eigentlich Daten per Drag&Dorp zwischen zwei Servern kopieren?


----------



## Laudian (2. Mai 2018)

Also, da die Binarys im gleichen Ordner sind wie die Datenbank, solltest du einfach nur den ganzen Teamspeak Ordner vom alten auf den neuen Server kopieren.
Also wenn du nicht gerade von 32 auf 64 Bit gewechselt bist.

Ansonsten erzähl doch mal genau, welche Daten du neu runtergeladen und welche du ersetzt hast.


----------



## IICARUS (2. Mai 2018)

Als ich noch ein Server selbst am laufen hatte habe ich nur das komplette Verzeichnis kopiert und auf dem neuen Server hoch geladen.
Habe da nichts ersetzt sondern alles 1:1 übernommen und einfach gestartet und alles lief wieder. Die Rechte natürlich zuvor gesetzt.

Aber genaueres kann ich jetzt nichts dazu sagen, da es bei mir schon ein paar Jahre her ist.


----------



## Meehawk (3. Mai 2018)

So entschuldigt bitte die doch recht verzögerte Antwort.

Also zu kopierende Dateien sind "files" enthält icons etc.
Licencekey.dat denke selbst erklärend.
ts3server.sqlitedb welches die channel, Rechte, etc. pp. enthält

Copie & Paste oder Drag & Drop wäre in dem Fall mit Filezilla oder winscp gedacht, nicht mit der Kommandozeile. @fotoman
Das ganze neu zu machen ist kein Problem, es geht mir viel mehr darum, das eben die Anleitungen 4-8 Jahre alt sind und bis dato sich eventuell was getan hat, 
damit suchende wie ich eine eventuelle Lösung Präsentiert bekommen.

Den ganzen Ordner Kopiert und Rechte angepasst habe ich auch versucht, leider ohne Erfolg @Laudian @IICARUS
Edit natürlich von 64 zu 64bit 

Bild 1 zeigt den Log nach der Neuinstallation mit der NPL an: https://i.imgur.com/w81PUrP.png
Bild 2 zeigt den Log nach dem austausch der Sqlitedb an mit NPL: https://i.imgur.com/xfe0Nub.png

Bis auf das Bild 1 eine neue NPL laden möchte erkenne ich keinen Unterschied...

Den Ordner bzw. die DB habe ich ebenfalls Komprimiert und direkt von Server zu Server gesendet entpackt und leider ebenfalls nicht geklappt.
Irgendwo ist der Wurm drin....

Villeicht kommt ja jemand mit den Log´s  weiter meine absicht aktuell manuell alles neu machen.

An dieser Stelle ein dickes Danke für die Antworten.

Cheer´s
Meehawk


----------



## IICARUS (3. Mai 2018)

Du solltest in der Whitelist noch deine Server-IP mit einfügen, dann wird dir in den Logs nicht 0.0.0.0.0:_Port angezeigt.
Das kann unter Umstände auch dazu führen das der Server nicht läuft.


----------



## Meehawk (3. Mai 2018)

So liebe Freunde dank Laudian läuft das gute Stück nun endlich richtig.

Was war der fehler?
Ich bin Schwabe, also faul , bei meinem alten Anbieter stand ein Webinterface zu verfügung welches einem die Arbeit abgenommen hat.
Natürlich hat das Webinterface mit der Port´s rumgespielt.

Bedeutet aufgrund dessen das ich nicht den Port "10200" im Beispiel verwendet habe, sondern einfach ohne "hier steht die ip":"xxxxx"  connecten wollte bin ich verständlicherweise nicht drauf gekommen.
Port lässt sich mit der telnet verbindung zum "laufenden" server ändern wie hatte ich nciht die möglichkeit da ich es mir leichter gemacht habe.
Für mich einfache Methode war mit DB Browser for SQLite die Datei zu öffnen und unter "server" den Port zu ändern.

Nochmal Vielen Dank an Laudian für die Hilfe

Cheer´s


----------

